
SumOfUs looking for organsiation to hire Shopify talent - nomadicactivist
https://actions.sumofus.org/a/help-a-former-shopify-employee
======
nomadicactivist
This is all part of their campaign to get Shopify to drop Breitbart News.

As they say "employees are starting to quit their company. We want to help
them land in a values-driven workplace. Are you that workplace? Let us know
below! We'll publish this list online. "

